# Pregnant hamsters 18 days Syrian bleeding



## Hamstersx (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello everyone, I took in a pregnant hamster, the people saidd that she was due 2days ago which makes her 18 days pregnant today, she has a firmbelly but today I noticed spots of blood on her bedding and blood on her down there ....... Can anyone give me advice on what I should do please or is she just getting ready to deliver???? Many thanks


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hamstersx said:


> Hello everyone, I took in a pregnant hamster, the people saidd that she was due 2days ago which makes her 18 days pregnant today, she has a firmbelly but today I noticed spots of blood on her bedding and blood on her down there ....... Can anyone give me advice on what I should do please or is she just getting ready to deliver???? Many thanks


I have had a litter but to be honest I didn't notice any bleeding..

So I hope someone comes along who can be of more help..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I didnt want to just read and run but I dont have a clue about hamster breeding, Spike just got on with it, I dont remember any blood with her pregnancy though. It might be an idea to ring a vet though.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i dont know about hamsters but could she have already had one somewhere in her bedding??????????


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i dont know about hamsters but could she have already had one somewhere in her bedding??????????


I guess that could be an idea.... Chewie had hers in front of me and TBO there wasn't that much blood at all....


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i really havent a clue as to how much blood if any from a little hamster giving birth but was just trying to find a reason for the blood


----------



## Hamstersx (Sep 28, 2010)

All blood stopped now - but i noticed this red lump on her belly its not hard or nothing just worried. i have uploaded a pic of it. Its bottom right thanks

[IMG=http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/5641/dsc00443u.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hamstersx said:


> All blood stopped now - but i noticed this red lump on her belly its not hard or nothing just worried. i have uploaded a pic of it. Its bottom right thanks
> 
> [IMG=http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/5641/dsc00443u.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Has she had her babies???


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I won't pretend I know anything about this but...the look of it...could it be an infected nipple?

I have just lookeed it up for you...could it be this?

Inflammation of Mammary Gland in Hamsters | PetMD

would explain the bleeding too. If so I would have her checked by a vet. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Although yes that is supposed to be after she has given birth! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I won't pretend I know anything about this but...the look of it...could it be an infected nipple?
> 
> I have just lookeed it up for you...could it be this?
> 
> ...


I would be wondering if it was preggers if it hasn't had pups and if a vet trip is needed and to be honest with that lump I would visit a vet...


----------



## Hamstersx (Sep 28, 2010)

Nope no babies have arrived.. Vets?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hamstersx said:


> Nope no babies have arrived.. Vets?


I reckon so... it may not have been preggers. It may have had another condition like pyometra (SP)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes...Syrian babies usually arrive around 16 days...so now you are on 20 then I think as momentofmadness said it is actually looking unlikely she is pregnant. Saying that she does look big in the picture...there might be a problem with a the pregnancy perhaps. Whatever the cause that hamster needs checking out. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I reckon so... it may not have been preggers. It may have had another condition like pyometra (SP)


Eek yeah very possible!! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I dont want to worry you unnecessarily but last year about a week before xmas I lost our beloved Nibs to this pyometra... I thought that maybe one of the kids or my mates had allowed our male to mate with her... It turned out I was very wrong and we had to have her pts as we were waiting for babies and she was seriously ill.... If I hadn't had stupid thoughts that maybe someone had mated her I would have got her to the vets sooner.... And maybe Nibs would still be with us.. In my Rodentville.. :...( RIP Nibs


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I dont want to worry you unnecessarily but last year about a week before xmas I lost our beloved Nibs to this pyometra... I thought that maybe one of the kids or my mates had allowed our male to mate with her... It turned out I was very wrong and we had to have her pts as we were waiting for babies and she was seriously ill.... If I hadn't had stupid thoughts that maybe someone had mated her I would have got her to the vets sooner.... And maybe Nibs would still be with us.. In my Rodentville.. :...( RIP Nibs


Awww hun...RIP Nibs!

Yeah...this hamster needs an emergency trip to a good rodent/exotics vet! xx


----------



## Hamstersx (Sep 28, 2010)

Going to phone the vets.. will keep you all updated.

Thanks x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck hun!! Hope everything is OK! xx


----------



## Hamstersx (Sep 28, 2010)

Back from the vets, she said, Keep an eye on her to see if the lump gets bigger as it ''could be a tumor' or a fatty lump... 

she really didnt know herself


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hamstersx said:


> Back from the vets, she said, Keep an eye on her to see if the lump gets bigger as it ''could be a tumor' or a fatty lump...
> 
> she really didnt know herself


What about pregnancy?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hamstersx said:


> Back from the vets, she said, Keep an eye on her to see if the lump gets bigger as it ''could be a tumor' or a fatty lump...
> 
> she really didnt know herself


Did you suggest pyometra? Do you have a rodent/exotics vet near you...normal vets just don't seem to care about hamsters/rodents. Really does my head in! xx


----------



## Hamstersx (Sep 28, 2010)

We mentioned that and pregnancy and she said no, she felt all her stomach area and said that there was no 'kits' in there.. We also mentioned about bleeding, and then she said she could of had 1 but eaten it or aborted. Also she checked her teats but she had no milk production.

x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hamstersx said:


> We mentioned that and pregnancy and she said no, she felt all her stomach area and said that there was no 'kits' in there.. We also mentioned about bleeding, and then she said she could of had 1 but eaten it or aborted. Also she checked her teats but she had no milk production.
> 
> x


Oh dear.. lets hope the lump goes down quick.. did she tell you to bathe it or anything.. Just curious?


----------



## Hamstersx (Sep 28, 2010)

Hiya ..

Nope she didnt tell us to bathe it, she said that if it gets bigger or sore go back and check her again.. She said if it does grow and it turns into a tumor that they probably wont do surgery as it is very high risk for a hamster .

x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Hamstersx (Sep 28, 2010)

thats exactly how i feel right now Niki, I just want the best for her, but they wont do anything .
x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hamstersx said:


> thats exactly how i feel right now Niki, I just want the best for her, but they wont do anything .
> x


Bloomin heck.. My vet said to me if I had got Nibs to her sooner she would have removed her womb to save her.. but she was too de hydrated, and was fading fast....

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I hate to tell you this, but I think you may lose her 

The reason the vet might not feel any babies in there is because it's possible they have all formed into one big infection  It doesn't look at all good to me.

Does she smell around her bottom end? Is it possible for you to find another vet? I'm not sure what they can do if anything, but to me it does look pretty bad hun, sorry


----------



## Hamstersx (Sep 28, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> I hate to tell you this, but I think you may lose her
> 
> The reason the vet might not feel any babies in there is because it's possible they have all formed into one big infection  It doesn't look at all good to me.
> 
> Does she smell around her bottom end? Is it possible for you to find another vet? I'm not sure what they can do if anything, but to me it does look pretty bad hun, sorry


No smell coming from her bottom end, and shes eating and drinking ok, just gotta wait they say see if anything gets worse.



momentofmadness said:


> Bloomin heck.. My vet said to me if I had got Nibs to her sooner she would have removed her womb to save her.. but she was too de hydrated, and was fading fast....
> 
> Where abouts are you?


Hiya... Im in Tonbridge, kent.... she never mentioned nothing about the womb.
x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hamstersx said:


> No smell coming from her bottom end, and shes eating and drinking ok, just gotta wait they say see if anything gets worse.
> 
> Hiya... Im in Tonbridge, kent.... she never mentioned nothing about the womb.
> x


Lets just pray its a blocked gland that will clear by itself... Good luck hun..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hamstersx said:


> thats exactly how i feel right now Niki, I just want the best for her, but they wont do anything .
> x


I know I am so sorry hun! I can't believe that hamsters are one of the most owned pets yet the majority of vets know so little about them!!

I really hope it's gonna clear up. Might be worth looking around for exotics vet who will be able to operate/treat her. There are vets who will!!! xx


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

An exotic or rodent vet might have an answer. I'm lucky and found one a few towns away from me. Not the easiest to get to, but he does know what's wrong with my hamsters.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah me too...I now have three vets...local one which I have been for mite treatments, one half hour away for rodents, and another one another half hour away for bunnies lol!! 

How is your hammy today? xx


----------

